# 70 Years of Siberian Winters and Counting . . .



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2015)

I watched this a couple days ago late at night when I was whining my low 20s and snow depresses me, and my northern bro's were pretending their subzero temps and many feet of snow makes them happy (bunch of long noses up there IMO). 

Watching this made me thankful I don't have it worse, but it also inspired me in many ways. The tale of this family is incredible; we're so lucky to be able to live in an age where we can sit in front of a fireplace and look into the life of a woman that lives a life so remote we can't hardly fathom it. Y'all know I don't like to post long videos but if you get the time to watch this I promise it'll be worth your time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Long noses ????? !!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2015)

eaglea1 said:


> Long noses ????? !!!



It's obvious! Look at your avatar!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 7, 2015)

EEEEWWW that hurt.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 7, 2015)

Great video Kevin!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 7, 2015)

Cool video Kevin. Netflix has a documentary about Siberian subsistence fur trappers that is in the same vein, called Happy People. It's pretty inspiring as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Cool video Kevin. Netflix has a documentary about Siberian subsistence fur trappers that is in the same vein, called Happy People. It's pretty inspiring as well.



Barry that's an awesome documentary. My wife and I loved it. We've watched a lot of docs on netflix a bunch of good ones there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 7, 2015)

I read an article in National Geographic about a group of natives in China that chase down elk there in the winter on homemade crosscountry skis with elk fur on the bottom of skis. They chase them into the deep snow and when they get tired they lasso them. Waking up covered with snow and 30-40 below. These guys are tough!!! Wildest part of story was about a guy that called in to police that his motorcycle broke down and the wolves were closing in. Police advise was set cycle on fire and wait for the cops. When the cops got there they found a burnt cycle-bloody snow and a motorcycle with a head in it. YIKES>..............


----------



## SENC (Mar 8, 2015)

Great video, @Kevin, thanks! Came online to do word of the week but got caught up on the video. WoW will have to wait until after church.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Mar 8, 2015)

i watched that video before... Great video, and hate to see that some of that family died because of diseases brought by visitors or film crew, cant remember details now. I watch a ton of documentaries......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Mar 9, 2015)

Interesting video. I wouldn't want to live in that extreme as far as isolation, but a little more of that wouldn't be bad.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

